# Technoparkstrasse



## Darsaki

Amigos, por favor podrían decirme que significa 

Technoparkstrasse,

No encuentro esta palabra en ningún lado.

Gracias,
Darsaki


----------



## gotasdeoro

¡Hola de nuevo!
'Strasse' es 'calle' en alemán. Podría ser algo así como calle (?) del parque tecnológico. 
De todas maneras, espera otras opiniones, porque esto es pura especulación.
Saludos.


----------



## cocacul

Hola Darsaki,
Yo estoy con Gotasdeoro. Parece aleman y "Strasse" es calle en aleman. A lo mejor es el nombre de una calle o quiza lo que dice Gotasdeoro, un parque tecnologico.
A lo mejor deberias preguntar en el foro de aleman (?)

Saludos.

Gotasdeoro, me gusta tu nombre. Parece el nombre de alguien de una historieta de Asterix y Obelix, no offense!!!


----------



## gotasdeoro

Gracias, coca. En absoluto offense.
Saludos


----------



## Darsaki

Muchas amigos por su gran disposición de ayudar,
Darsaki


----------



## Quelle

Si, es el nombre de una calle. Por ejemplo en Zürich (Suiza) hay una calle con este nombre. Y hay Technopark.


----------

